# Vegas disrespects the Suns.... Again...



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Of course I'm talking the over/under on wins where they put the Phoenix Suns at 41.5 wins..

Take the OVER..

I also like the OVER on the Milwaukee Bucks who were also put at 41.5

http://www.vegasinsider.com/nba/odds/futures/


----------



## green machine (Jul 3, 2010)

Give me the under. 

Only thing the Suns have to talk about is chemistry, and that will all fall apart when they start to struggle. 

Too many glaring holes that will be taken advantage of night in and night out. Unless the threes are falling they will lose more often than not. 

This team is going to surprise people again this year, only not in a positive way.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The suns now have two Doris Diaws in hedo and warrick. I went to the game last night as the stuns were blown out by the nUggets reserve players. I'd this team doesn't turn everything around next week, the suns might be playing for ping pong balls by january.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

At least we would have our own ping pong balls to count on.

Then again, how much do you trust a man named Lon Babby?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

chilltown said:


> At least we would have our own ping pong balls to count on.
> 
> Then again, how much do you trust a man named Lon Babby?


More than I would a guy named R. Sarver... no wait, that's too obvious. Robert S.


----------



## green machine (Jul 3, 2010)

green machine said:


> Give me the under.
> 
> Only thing the Suns have to talk about is chemistry, and that will all fall apart when they start to struggle.
> 
> ...


Bump for my ego. :wave:


----------

